# Les chargeurs apple, où en trouver MOINS CHER.



## daclav (14 Avril 2009)

Bonjour à tous, ceci est juste un topic pour vous informer, mon chargeur (powerbook G4) a lâcher il y a peu de temps, et c'est à ce moment là que j'ai commencé à m'intéresser aux chargeurs, or un nouveau chargeur sur l'apple store coûte pas moins de 89 euros! 

Mieux, tous les commentaires sont catastrophiques, "inflammable, mort au bout de 6 mois", bref, une qualité très médiocre pour mac, d'ailleurs, j'ai d'autres connectiques, dont une qui me servait à brancher mon ipod sur des enceintes, et c'est de très mauvaise qualité.

Heureusement, j'ai continué à chercher, et j'ai trouvé un chargeur sur Macway, fait par Macway, un peu "moins design" comme disent certains (mais faut arrêter c'est un chargeur quoi! ) de meilleure qualité avec des bons commentaires, garanti 1 an au lieu de 6 moi chez apple, pour 40 euros.

Donc s'il vous arrive la même chose, et bien ne foncez pas tout de suite chez apple store...

Pour la pub, faut voir Christophe Laporte (CL97 sur les forums), mais c'est pas dans les forums !


----------



## naas (14 Avril 2009)

Bienvenue 
Tu as le lien chez macway pour d'autres personnes intéressées ? 
sinon tu as http://www.bricomac.com/chargeurs_14.html
je ne comprends pas ta pièce jointe


----------



## iShin (14 Avril 2009)

naas a dit:


> je ne comprends pas ta pièce jointe



Il fait sa p'tite pub tranquilou. Tu veux pas devenir un chevalier luttant contre le mal ? :mouais:


----------



## daclav (3 Mai 2009)

naas a dit:


> Bienvenue
> Tu as le lien chez macway pour d'autres personnes intéressées ?
> sinon tu as http://www.bricomac.com/chargeurs_14.html:



Le lien pour mac way : http://www.macway.com/fr/product/34...-powerbook-g4-ibook-g3-dual-usb-ibook-g4.html


----------

